
Why Goldman and Pritzker Sank Millions into a Startup Before Suing It for Fraud - jamix
https://www.wsj.com/articles/why-goldman-and-pritzker-sank-millions-into-a-startup-before-suing-it-for-fraud-1516881601
======
jamix
> With guaranteed upside, investors agreed to earmark $225 million—nearly half
> of the equity investment—to pay the founders a dividend, according to the
> lawsuit.

Mind-blowing.

